# A Good catch in rough seas



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:notworthy: Good catch in rough seas
Last weekend's weather forecast called for 5-6 foot waves Saturday morning, then calming down some later on. Early Saturday saw 6-7 footers. Absolutely NO danger for a boat as big as the Florida Fisherman ll. I decided to set this one out, but, Thanks to Mr. John Martin & Mr. Dylan Hubbard, we have some excellent pictures to share. 
Ed starts the show with a nice blackfin tuna:

Then came the fights:




Oh no! The dreaded lion fish. We are seeing these way too often:

The red grouper were running big:

Often it was difficult to get away from the 'ENDANGERED' American red snapper. 

First mate, Will, reports venting & releasing over 100 ARS. Suggest reserving your spot ASAP. The Florida Fisherman ll will sell out on virtually all ARS trips. And there is a good reason why:

The gags were well represented also. Mr. John Martin took time out from his busy fishing schedule to snap some on the water pictures. Thank you John:


Ed caught a lot more than tuna:

First mate,Will, reports that the late Saturday evening mangrove snapper bite was 'insane!' Next weekend's overnight trip should be a good one. Hopefully it will be a little calmer; regardless, A 'Good catch in rough seas' is ALWAYS possible. 
Back at the dock:


Thanks to Mr. John Martin, Mr. Will McClure, and Mr. Dylan Hubbard for contributing to this report. 
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

It's nice to see Mr. Ed out there still catching the fish & winning the money pot. I hope I can still do it by then.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Ed still goes at it strong. He always gives 110% !


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice report as always! What is the deal with the sign about the heads being locked nine miles or 20 minutes from dockside?


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

murfpcola said:


> Nice report as always! What is the deal with the sign about the heads being locked nine miles or 20 minutes from dockside?


Government regulations most likely. I never noticed them being locked.:whistling:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I like them reef donkeys!!! Another great trip!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Locked doors*

Thanks guys. No idea about that doors locked thing. I have been fishing with Hubbard's for over 40 years. I have never sen the doors locked.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Great report and pix.
Whyme


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! It's an honor to share with you.


----------

